# Saffy gets groomed



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Jak is gonna tell me off probably, but he's at the movies at the moment so he can't stop me... LOL!

Jak had his first attempt at grooming Saffy himself the other day. He tried setting a miami clip on her back leg before his mum stopped him. She apparently tried to get him to shave her all off to 'fix it', but he managed to convince her they could bring her in to me to be fixed up. He wasn't allowed to walk her in public until then though. lol!!!

This is Saffy, after a bath & blow dry, showing the half-hacked leg Jak started:








hehehehehe! Sorry Jak, I had to post the photo! lol!

After:








(Jaks mum doesn't like the miami clip, but theyr'e going camping and she needs a short trim, and I hate 'chicken legs', so we left the poms anyway, despite not having much hair to give poms with! lol)

Now, as much as I'm giggling at Jaks try at grooming (ohh, come on, it's not bad at all!), I'm still trying to convince him to try again next time, just next time stick with the snap on combs and leave the scissors alone...! Now to convince his mum to let him try again....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Saffy says bye:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

All I can say is that I tried!

Poor Saffy, she looks much better now lol


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

jak said:


> All I can say is that I tried!
> 
> Poor Saffy, she looks much better now lol


All I can say is, Jak you did a much better job than I would of done. I just know if I went to clip Misa, something horrible would go wrong, and I would be the one walking away with a hair cut. :scared:


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

This is very nice hair cut, Jak don't worry you will learn how to do that too


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Jak had a great start. Clippers would have given it a nice finish. 

FlyingDuster, you did an amazing job on the trim. I'm afraid of doing bracelets. I know they would all turn out different.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

FD, you and I have a very similar way of doing topknots. I always love how yours come out.

Jak, I think you did great. Next time instead of scissoring, use the clippers and you are good to go. Saffy looks amazing in this clip.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she looks fabulous! (now  ) 

Jak- i think yhou did ummm an admiral attempt? braver then me!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love how Saffy is walking on air now!!! Hey I am about to attempt my own grooming here soon.......wish I had a FD near me. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ooooooooh - jak you're giving me iiiiideas!!!  I really do love this clip - she's STYLIN'!! Lucybug is still a baby so she's not going to have a big girl haircut for a while yet, but I've been practicing with FFT and dreaming of the day I can get my hands on the shears!!! (Just KIDDING, Cherie!! Calm down!! :lol Some day I know I'll be able to do it, but I'm going to take it slowly and get as much help as I can from the pros (I, too, wish I had a FD living near me!!)

Great teamwork jak and FD!! Way to go!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Saffy looks fantastic! Way to go FD! And Jak, good on for you for 1) trying and 2) stopping when you did while it was still salvageable. 

We should have a bad grooming photo thread. I could contribute a photo of our first PWD, who was borrowed by a local groomer who wanted to see if she could master a PWD grooming (this is back when there weren't many around). Oh the horror, the poor dog looked so bad with these pantaloons and this bizarre cut in around his groin. I swear he felt embarassed, it took him about 24 hours to get back to his usual self!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Jak, kudos to you for trying. It is the only way to learn; jump in with both feet and go to it. You didn't do so badly that it couldn't be fixed and I'm sure you will improve. We have done our share of messing up clips along the way and still don't always get it right.

FD, you did an amazing job of saving the clip and she looks fabulous. I love this look on her! I would be proud to take her out in public for a walk.
_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I should say that while I normally use a blade on her, I used the snap on combs on her purely so that Jak could see and know which one I used on Saff (he has the same snap on combs that I do, and he stayed to watch her groom) so NEXT TIME [because you WILL try again Jak, I'll make sure of it!] he knows exactly what length to use on her and has an idea of how I did it too.

Now, I'm looking forward to our rally show in a couple of weeks, and seeing Jaks camping photos then!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm totally in love with Saffy!!  She's SO cute. She looks great in her new trim, Jak and FD. I never usually like the Miami clip at all but she looks fabulous in it!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

She looks really good, she must feel comfortable too!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

thestars said:


> She looks really good, she must feel comfortable too!


We're both loving it, she looks so great when she is prancing around, it is basically the clip she was in when we first met in August 08, except she has more of a topknot

Her clip before was just a bit longer on the body and legs, I kept her fully brushed out, and was giving her regular baths as well, I'll post pics of that too, once I get more organized!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

jak, good for you to give it a go! I think you should definitely try again.... you know what they say, practice makes perfect! So, practice, practice, practice. Ok, so maybe mom would not agree!! LOL! Seriously, you'll get the hang of it if you give a try again.

FD, you did a GREAT job of taking what you had and making lemonade out of it! Great job and she looks wonderful!! She also looks light and happy. 

AND, I love the waving shots... such a pretty girl!


----------

